# Dicyclomine and Aloe Juice helps



## Mklinefelter (Sep 5, 2014)

I have been taking Dicyclomine for awhile and it seems to help. Also you can buy Aloe Juice and that soothes the Tummy. Yo can buy Aloe Juice at Garden Fresh Market or you can find it in stores. It's not a scam. I'm tired of pill scams for IBS. If you have tummy problems and you're going to the bathroom all the time, you could have internal Hemorrhoids and those can cause worse odors. I've had minor surgery 2x's to get them removed. Plenty of water helps and you have to take stool softeners if you have IBS with constipation and you have to be careful if and when it changes to IBS with runny stools. Stay away from Bread, certain meats, you would think fiber would help but it only blows you up with gas!!! Just like some vegetables. Sometimes a regular diet is better than Fiber and Vegetables. Use Hemorrhoid wipes after each BM. I have Barrets Disease from Acid reflux and bad Hemms. IBS will tear you apart from throat down to your booty. It's nice to share our stories and remedies but I wish this site would give the option of chatting with people in our home states as well as across the world. If we met people like ourselves; we might not be so depressed. I've been in and out of hospitals because of my depression. I had depression before this but this had made it 100x's worse. No work, social life and especially no dating!!







We all need to pull together a little better. Again, I wish this site was built a little better. Write back if you have any questions about Dicyclomine and Aloe Juice.


----------

